# Six Months Retired, I’m struggling.



## Janderso

I didn’t think it would happen to me!
Every day is the same, I’m struggling because I don’t have a project. 
Co-workers aren’t coming to me asking me to fix this or fabricate that.
I miss my buddies at work.

I looked into steam engine kits, meh. Nothing feels right.
I’m sure this is probably normal but man, it’s not easy.

The weeds are gone, the house is painted, the gutters are clean, the cars are washed and waxed, the trailer is serviced, the lawn mower is ready to go, the lathe just got new oil. Yeah, I’m at that point.

What are you guys doing?


----------



## rabler

I haven't hit that point yet.  I have at least another two years of projects on the current list.

One thing I did have to put effort into was finding new friends, as my retirement involved moving to a different state.  I'm not the most social person in the world, but I do enjoy having a few like-minded folks to bounce things off of.


----------



## DavidR8

Is there a cause that’s near and dear to you? Maybe volunteer somewhere?

My dad worked away from home during the week and retired at 55 at which point he tucked into all of the things he wasn’t able to do while working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry$

I know the feeling! Winter is especially bad. Now that spring has reached here, I've started a small garden. I still go to my old business and do repairs when needed. I've got my metal hobby set up there. Recent project has been teaching my daughter machining on the mill. We are making a robotic project and I'm doing show & tell and then letting her do it. She's doing better than I expected.


----------



## ddickey

Maybe try volunteering for something. Habitat for Humanity or??


----------



## IamNotImportant

why i started a mowing company.. now i am busy busy busy


----------



## C-Bag

I have no idea how that would feel. For every project I finally get off my list I’m not joking it’s replaced by at least 3. Feels like 10 more most times. I’m so far behind I tried to make a list and it just got me overwhelmed. Guess I’m just not as efficient.


----------



## FOMOGO

Another "doubt I'll ever get there" for me. Have enough to keep me busy, and probably two other guys, for the rest of my life. Would be glad to put you to work, if you like the high country. Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee

Might I suggest machine tool reconditioning? I'm led to believe it can be educational, satisfying and time consuming.


----------



## C-Bag

Most of my long days are taken up by gottado’s while my wannado’s wait, and seemingly multiply.

My best half decided she couldn’t put off the eminent remodel and went for it. Besides blowing up my life with construction for 2mo it has generated a endless boatload of landscape projects not to mention the finish work that I volunteered to do to save us $$.


----------



## vtcnc

Jeff, maybe look at one of the casting kits for a small machine tool, like Quorn, or Die Filer. Build a machine from scratch, that'll keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## savarin

If you have your old work mates relatively close make a boys club say last Friday of the month where you all get together for beer and bulldust sessions. You supply the beer.
Thats what we have done and it works well.
Then once a year wives/girlfriends are invited for an end of year celebration.
Its not much, only 12 a year but it feels good.


----------



## woodchucker

Jeff, while I have not had any luck volunteering for any organization, that does not mean you will fall flat. I live in a rural area, and there's just not a big need, at least it seems that way.

Offer your services to anyone you want to help.
I miss the work, but not the stress. 

Good luck.


----------



## benmychree

Relax and enjoy it!  Hope to see you soon, Jeff!


----------



## Aaron_W

It is an adjustment, I am lucky in that I didn't have to go cold turkey. I get to work on my terms, and don't have to ask for a day off I just don't make myself available. 

It also helps that I still have a child in school, an old house that always wants attention and several old cars to tinker with so finding the time to get bored with the shop is way down the list.

Have you looked into taking any classes? Butte College has a great welding program, that could give you some structure and get you interacting with others with similar interests. I was having a great time taking classes until Covid put a stop to it, looking forward to being able to return now that things are opening up.


You spent 40+ years working, it takes time to adjust to a new lifestyle. I'm sure you will find your groove, just give it time.


----------



## mickri

I retired for health reasons almost 20 years ago.  I kept active doing things that I liked.  Mostly racing sailboats and helping a friend who worked on boats.  Did boat deliveries up and down the coast of Baja.  After two years of this I took off on my sailboat.  Was gone for seven years.  Never got past Mexico.  The life was too good and the living was too easy.  Came back to the US.  Then it was more deliveries up and down the coat of Baja.  When my elderly mother needed a place to live I made a promise to her that I would take care of her for the rest of her life.  She lived for another 6 1/2 years.  During this time I spent time taking care of the house and five acres.  I also bought a lathe and a mill drill.  Big learning curve.  I hadn't operated a lathe or mill since high school.   I also bought an old 1966 MG Midget that I have been slowly resurrecting.  Mom pasted away last June at 102 years old.  Two months shy of her 103 birthday.

Kids wanted me to move closer to my daughter.  Found a fixer upper house last December that has been kicking my butt.  The inside is getting close to being done and have started working on the outside.

I spend as much time as I can going to my grandkids events.  And helping my kids with their projects.  For example my son recently bought another rental property.  It needed a ton of work.  I got recruited to bring the electrical up to snuff.  Spent the last week doing that.  

I think the biggest difference for me from a lot of people is that I didn't socialize with the people that I worked with.  Work was not my life.  It was just a way to pay the bills.  I had an active life away from work.  So finding stuff to do was not a problem.  I had more time to do what I really liked to do after I retired.

Jeff you need to spend time doing what you like to do.  What you listed in your post was just chores.  Do you have a bucket list?  That might be a good start.  You will figure it out.


----------



## silence dogood

Jeff, think of this as an opportunity. Now when I visit my kids and grandkids, wife and I can work around their schedules. No worry on adjusting a schedule for us. When I make something or do a project for someone. my terms are I will take my time to do it right. No rushing. Always wanted to learn calculus. Now I can actually do problems in differential cal. Once in while go to the local coffee shop and shoot the bull with some fellow retires. Made some new friends. I've known too many retired fellows that sat in the couch watching tv with a beer in hand and did nothing else. They usually don't last very long.  Keep busy my friend. Mark


----------



## Skippy

I’ve been retired for five years and stay busy by spending a couple hours a day doing yard work or other chores and the balance of the day in my metal shop creating or repairing things I “need”.  I’ve also put the word out to my neighbors that I’m the local repair and metal fab guy and they bring me their projects. Keep some stock materials on hand so it’s easy to pick up a project and run with it. 
Welding was previously mentioned and if you don’t already, I second the suggestion. Practicing and fabricating “stuff” for myself and the neighbors is a good creative exercise and rewarding. 
Community volunteer work is on my bucket list if I ever get bored.


----------



## Winegrower

I watched a good TED talk on happiness.   The speaker said there are three components of happiness…miss any one, it spells trouble.   They are enjoyment, satisfaction and purpose.    This explains to me why so many of us have what ought to be ideal lives, but don’t really turn out like that.   I used to play 5 or 6 rounds of golf a week.   Fun, enjoyable, but… not good.   No purpose.   I volunteered at the local railroad museum and ran the big lathe and mill.   Some of the people were great, but some were just outrageous…not enjoyable.   But I have 5 patents in the field of nuclear fusion energy, and have a small team of remarkable people…the “work” is terrifically fun, a combination of lots of the projects talked about here, infinite shop machine work, electronics design, software development, vacuum systems, machining titanium and erbium. etc.  
And as you can imagine, any success would have immense implications.   So now I have the three factors under some control, and I can say this really works.   We would all have different solutions, but those three factors have to be satisfied.

Good luck!


----------



## DavidR8

Winegrower said:


> I watched a good TED talk on happiness. The speaker said there are three components of happiness…miss any one, it spells trouble. They are enjoyment, satisfaction and purpose. This explains to me why so many of us have what ought to be ideal lives, but don’t really turn out like that. I used to play 5 or 6 rounds of golf a week. Fun, enjoyable, but… not good. No purpose. I volunteered at the local railroad museum and ran the big lathe and mill. Some of the people were great, but some were just outrageous…not enjoyable. But I have 5 patents in the field of nuclear fusion energy, and have a small team of remarkable people…the “work” is terrifically fun, a combination of lots of the projects talked about here, infinite shop machine work, electronics design, software development, vacuum systems, machining titanium and erbium. etc.
> And as you can imagine, any success would have immense implications. So now I have the three factors under some control, and I can say this really works. We would all have different solutions, but those three factors have to be satisfied.
> 
> Good luck!



This is some seriously good advice. Thank you for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just for fun

14 more days it will be one year for myself.  Like others on here I have more projects than I will ever get to.  

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time.  Maybe buy an old car or truck and start fixing it up.  Or an old motorcycle they take up less space.

Tim


----------



## Gnpenning

It's good you are able to come here and talk about it.  Have you reached out to anyone here that you have connected with?  Please do so or maybe be open if they reach out.  Always good to talk things out.  Respond back to some of the suggestions others have given.  

Look how many responses you have received in a short time. Plenty of people are interested in helping out.  

My oldest brother retired a couple years ago and just recently I asked him what he does everyday. He laughed and said he doesn't know.  He golfs, and they take several bucket list trips every year. Right now they are on a Mediterranean cruise. They go with the same travel agent who acts as a guide. Many of the same people are repeat customers and they have developed some travel friends.   He watches the grandkids a day a week as well.  I asked him because he doesn't have any mechanical or hands on skills to keep him busy.  Last summer when they came for a visit he was a little surprised at how many projects I have going at a time. As everyone here knows you might be waiting for parts of just need to walk away and do something else for awhile. 

One of my aunt's went to the elementary school and helped kids with reading, I have friends that help with habitat for humanity, a neighbor that is involved in the rails to trails.  Just a couple different ways that others have found that helps them.   

Keep talking and posting.


----------



## Nutfarmer

I know a dock on the Sacramento River you can use and it is striped bass season.


----------



## frankly2

15 years into it and still not caught up with the my-do’s and honey-do’s. Never had a boring day ! Always something pops-up.


----------



## Aukai

I found a niche market for things I can make, and can sell.


----------



## extropic

Janderso said:


> I didn’t think it would happen to me!
> Every day is the same, I’m struggling because I don’t have a project.
> Co-workers aren’t coming to me asking me to fix this or fabricate that.
> I miss my buddies at work.
> 
> I looked into steam engine kits, meh. Nothing feels right.
> I’m sure this is probably normal but man, it’s not easy.
> 
> The weeds are gone, the house is painted, the gutters are clean, the cars are washed and waxed, the trailer is serviced, the lawn mower is ready to go, the lathe just got new oil. Yeah, I’m at that point.
> 
> What are you guys doing?



Great thread Jeff (and contributors).

The question you need to answer is "What do I love to do?"
I understand that you miss the good things from your career.
You, along with your wife, are the only people that can define what will keep you joyfully occupied in the future.

I don't remember seeing getting a new job suggested already, so here it is.
Something you like to do. With hours and pay that are friendly (not tedious). I don't know how "rural" (far from commercial activity) you are now.
What about starting a business as a handyman or Mister Fix-it. Take the type and quantity of work within your pleasure zone.

Anyway, whatever you decide to try, it's a real-life issue and this discussion will help many. Keep us informed, please.


----------



## EricB

I've been retired now for 15 years. The most difficult part was the transition from the "go to guy" at work to feeling like not being needed, but it does pass. For me it was a bit of a roller coaster ride. All I can say is there is always something that needs done.

Eric


----------



## AGCB97

C-Bag said:


> I have no idea how that would feel. For every project I finally get off my list I’m not joking it’s replaced by at least 3. Feels like 10 more most times. I’m so far behind I tried to make a list and it just got me overwhelmed. Guess I’m just not as efficient.





FOMOGO said:


> Another "doubt I'll ever get there" for me. Have enough to keep me busy, and probably two other guys, for the rest of my life. Would be glad to put you to work, if you like the high country. Mike


Ditto for me.

Jeff
I was in the auto service industry for a long time too but that doesn't carry over in any way to what I do now.

My best advice according to your post is that you need to make new or old friends. Start by visiting neighbors, long lost relatives, younger people you are acquainted with, church friends. I'm sure there are hundreds of people near your that would love a new friend. Remember the old saying "to have a friend you must be one".

One of my old bosses, the owner of a dealership I worked at, says he took a 1 or 2 day a week job delivering cleaning supplies "just for the social contacts he gets to see weekly". Although those are not close friendships, they do give a regular opportunity to interact.

Only you can make this happen! Don't be afraid to open new doors. You might get a few slammed in your face, but there are lots of doors. Behind a few of them are what you need and what you can GIVE.

Also, don't give up on your shop. I'll bet there are some new machines that will take your mind off everything.

It sounds like you have been a 'people person', SO BE ONE.

Aaron


----------



## Aukai

When I was in the field, 40 years experience, I had authority, command, and respect. At home if I told my wife something, she would say, who told you that


----------



## Janderso

C-Bag said:


> I have no idea how that would feel. For every project I finally get off my list I’m not joking it’s replaced by at least 3. Feels like 10 more most times. I’m so far behind I tried to make a list and it just got me overwhelmed. Guess I’m just not as efficient.


Throw me a bone


----------



## Janderso

AGCB97 said:


> Ditto for me.
> 
> Jeff
> I was in the auto service industry for a long time too but that doesn't carry over in any way to what I do now.
> 
> My best advice according to your post is that you need to make new or old friends. Start by visiting neighbors, long lost relatives, younger people you are acquainted with, church friends. I'm sure there are hundreds of people near your that would love a new friend. Remember the old saying "to have a friend you must be one".
> 
> One of my old bosses, the owner of a dealership I worked at, says he took a 1 or 2 day a week job delivering cleaning supplies "just for the social contacts he gets to see weekly". Although those are not close friendships, they do give a regular opportunity to interact.
> 
> Only you can make this happen! Don't be afraid to open new doors. You might get a few slammed in your face, but there are lots of doors. Behind a few of them are what you need and what you can GIVE.
> 
> Also, don't give up on your shop. I'll bet there are some new machines that will take your mind off everything.
> 
> It sounds like you have been a 'people person', SO BE ONE.
> 
> Aaron


Auto service industry,
Me too. Started in the parts dept. of a Ford dealership in 1976. Ended up retiring from a Ford dealership as the GM last December.
What did you do?


----------



## Janderso

Aukai said:


> When I was in the field, 40 years experience, I had authority, command, and respect. At home if I told my wife something, she would say, who told you that


That’s it. I was the boss. Made decisions, had one on one contact, we worked on problems, projects, etc.
Our last year was one of the best.
I thought I was just done. Couldn’t do it one more day.

Yeah, I’m not interested in working anymore.
I just need to get busy on something i enjoy.


----------



## cathead

Jeff, 

I have to give you credit for admitting you are having a difficult time.  It looks like you are
getting some good ideas so that is a positive thing.  My job was very demanding of me
pretty much over the top so retiring from that was easy for me.  I took up machining
to cope with the stress of my daytime job so have been making chips for well over 
twenty years and retired for eleven years.  I cut wood to be active and am a prolific
gardener so that is good too as well as keeping some chickens for eggs.  I'm working
on self sufficiency in these lean times.  Also I do band sawing in the warmer part
of the year.  Enough about me for now anyway.  A daily routine is very handy to
organize your days so you have a daily plan.  It's part of one's Circadian rhythm
that is important.  Read about it a little if you aren't familiar with it.  Find some
activities that you can enjoy and keep an eye out for new possibilities.  It could
be anything.  It's handy to set some daily goals so a note pad and pencil are
helpful to get it all going.  Writing it down does two things.  It gets you thinking
of what you want to do and when you write it down it adds a reinforcement to 
your brain so that it is in the works.  You are in charge of your life so you can 
steer it where you like.  Good luck with it Jeff.  I'm sure you will do just fine.


----------



## Janderso

MrWhoopee said:


> Might I suggest machine tool reconditioning? I'm led to believe it can be educational, satisfying and time consuming.


I do enjoy rebuilding good old American or English iron.
Good idea. Now to find something I can buy right.


----------



## Janderso

cathead said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have to give you credit for admitting you are having a difficult time.  It looks like you are
> getting some good ideas so that is a positive thing.  My job was very demanding of me
> pretty much over the top so retiring from that was easy for me.  I took up machining
> to cope with the stress of my daytime job so have been making chips for well over
> twenty years and retired for eleven years.  I cut wood to be active and am a prolific
> gardener so that is good too as well as keeping some chickens for eggs.  I'm working
> on self sufficiency in these lean times.  Also I do band sawing in the warmer part
> of the year.  Enough about me for now anyway.  A daily routine is very handy to
> organize your days so you have a daily plan.  It's part of one's Circadian rhythm
> that is important.  Read about it a little if you aren't familiar with it.  Find some
> activities that you can enjoy and keep an eye out for new possibilities.  It could
> be anything.  It's handy to set some daily goals so a note pad and pencil are
> helpful to get it all going.  Writing it down does two things.  It gets you thinking
> of what you want to do and when you write it down it adds a reinforcement to
> your brain so that it is in the works.  You are in charge of your life so you can
> steer it where you like.  Good luck with it Jeff.  I'm sure you will do just fine.


Thank you for your thoughtful advice and encouragement.


----------



## Janderso

Aaron_W said:


> It is an adjustment, I am lucky in that I didn't have to go cold turkey. I get to work on my terms, and don't have to ask for a day off I just don't make myself available.
> 
> It also helps that I still have a child in school, an old house that always wants attention and several old cars to tinker with so finding the time to get bored with the shop is way down the list.
> 
> Have you looked into taking any classes? Butte College has a great welding program, that could give you some structure and get you interacting with others with similar interests. I was having a great time taking classes until Covid put a stop to it, looking forward to being able to return now that things are opening up.
> 
> 
> You spent 40+ years working, it takes time to adjust to a new lifestyle. I'm sure you will find your groove, just give it time.


I love the idea of taking a class.


----------



## savarin

I implore you to find something no matter what Jeff to become interested in. It doesn't matter what is is, it doesn't matter how silly, stupid or grandiose it is but it must be something that you find interesting and more important you can become immersed in.
I retired over 10 years ago with a bunch of guys and two who had no outside interests are no longer with us.
We traveled a fair bit, Japan, China, Singapore, Philippines
Watch some Bob Ross videos and learn how to paint. He makes it look so easy.
Gem cutting and silversmithing, this could also be linked to fossicking holidays.
Any nice polished wood furniture you could make for your room.
Learn metal casting and make plaques to sell in the market.
As you say, rebuilding old iron, always worth while.
In the same vein restoring vintage motorcycles.
In all truthfulness it really doesnt matter what you get involved in as long as it is something. That is the most important point.
Take care Jeff
Regards
Charles


----------



## Just for fun

Here is an old Shopsmith that's fairly close to you, looks like a project.   






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## fixit

I don't understand. I retired in 2001 at 59 years and 6 months. Honestly, I wish I had more time for myself I have been busy in my shop ever since that day. Now at 80 years old I have slowed down some and reject some work but still work 6 to 8 hours a day. I now take weekends off to spend time with my girlfriend and gardening (her thing). I keep up my 2 acres and mow 3 other yards for retirees that can't manage. Me and the dog walk 2 miles every morning to keep her healthy. I donate PLATELETS and PLASMA every 3 weeks. The total so far is 30 5/8  gallons donated. Keeping busy is the key to a successful retirement, just my opinion.


----------



## tjb

Around here, I go outside, close my eyes, spin in a circle, open my eyes, and no matter what direction I'm facing, there's something to do.  Move to a farm, and your problem will disappear.

Regards.


----------



## slow-poke

Exact opposite situation for me. I’m semiretired for 10 years now.  I love to tinker and seem to have and endless list of projects. Short list:
1) complete mini work project hopefully today
2) Cut the grass
3) huge landscaping project in backyard, the irrigation is now complete, at least 200 hours of work remain.
4) Complete rebuilding the deck at the cottage in Trex, previous guy that built it must have lost his level, and his brain.
5) Complete CNC conversion of lathe.
6) The never ending list goes on……. If I had to work I would not be able to accomplish the other fun stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl

tjb said:


> Around here, I go outside, close my eyes, spin in a circle, open my eyes, and no matter what direction I'm facing, there's something to do. Move to a farm, and your problem will disappear.
> 
> Regards.


Boy isn't this the truth !   I've been off since Oct. of 21 , and haven't gotten a decent break since . So many darn projects to catch up on .

Jeff , ever thought about tool sales ? Man could I keep you busy ! JK , but it keeps me going . I have a huge pile of uncut logs still in the back yard , basements full of unwanted tools , cars and trucks I want to work on , 45 acres of woods up in NY I need to attend to , repairs around the houses  , etc etc etc . This just never ends . I swore I was not going to get back into tractors , but guess what ? There's two sitting in the driveway at the minute ready for parting out and one for restoring . Won't mention any colors .  Oh , forgot the big one ............GRASS ! Been cutting both lawns every other day because of the rain and sun daily . You can HEAR the grass growing !


----------



## projectnut

It's quite a change going from a 60+ hour work week interacting with hundreds of customers to sequestering yourself in a shop trying to figure out what to do next.  Most of us go through that stage once the honey dew list is completed or at least under control.  

Have you considered any "large" projects that could span over months or even years?  One of my first big projects was to build a small articulated end loader from scratch.  I didn't really know where to start so I purchased a set of plans from CAD Trac.  When I got them, I didn't like what I saw so I started redrawing them.  The project spanned over 4 years with the first 6 months at the drawing table.  I ended up with a machine slightly larger than the original and weighing nearly 3 times as much.  

It was sort of a fill in project that took up any spare time I was willing to devote to it.  According to the company the assembly project (if you bought their precut kit) was supposed to take about 40 hours.  They no longer sell kits in that they were getting too expensive for most hobbyists.  The last complete kit I saw advertised about 4 years ago had a price tag of over $11,000.00.  I spent less than half that amount sourcing my own materials.  All the materials and components I purchased for my machine were new.

I spent probably 500 hours redrawing components, another 500 hours sourcing materials and components, and another 1,000 hours or so cutting, machining, welding, assembling, wiring, and testing the machine before I ever lifted a scoop of dirt with it.  It could have taken another 200 hours if I painted it as originally planned.  Unfortunately, I ran out of patience, so the machine never got a proper paint job.  It still works fine but isn't as pretty as it could be.

Over the years I've built a few accessories to make the machine more useful.  I've added a snowplow, set of forks, and a log splitter.  You can build just about any accessory you can think of.

Here's a link to the original CadTrac on their website:








						CADTrac 1500
					

After numerous requests CADplans has developed CADTrac, the articulated, 4 wheel drive, multipurpose tractor you can build using a welder, bandsaw, drill press, torch, common hand tools and commonly available parts. The all-hydraulic drive of CADTrac eliminates the belts, chains, transmissions...



					cadplans.com
				




Here are a few pictures of the machine I built:


----------



## Ischgl99

If you decide to get some machines to recondition, you might want to take one of Richard King's scraping classes if you haven't already.  I'm thinking about going down that rabbit hole myself lol.


----------



## addertooth

One of the best ways to keep the mind sharp, is to engage in additional hobbies to learn.  My life has followed "Madonna's Mantra" (the singer).  She felt it was essential to "re-invent herself/her skills" every ten years.

I won't be officially retiring until I am 70 years old.  For now, (while I am at the peak of my earning potential) I am buying the supplies/equipment for hobbies I will doing for the first decade of my retirement.

I recently gravitate towards skills/hobbies which are obscure, and the practitioners of it are in demand, and "aging out". I like hobbies which "pay for themselves".
Current ones include:

Restoring antique fountain pens.  The restored pens sell for much more than the beater pens they start out as.  Sometimes hundreds more.

Hand Engraving.  The folks who do this are dying out, and younger guns are not interested in a hobby that takes about 5 to 10 years to develop real skill. Current rates are around 50 dollars an hour.

Togishi.  The art of polishing/restoring antique Japanese swords.  This is utilizing hand/finger stones to reveal the character and grain of these antique swords which were pattern steel. It typically pays about 185 dollars per inch of blade. Re-Wrapping the Tsuka (handle) typically pays about 200 dollars.

Old hobbies included Gardening, Woodworking (designing and making custom speakers), Wine/Beer/Mead making (went to the shows and competed), BBQ (I reached the point where a grill company was sponsoring me), Electronics (worked for decades in this vocation as well), Sailing (currently live in the desert, so this one is right out), Motorcycles (had to get out of it due to being invisible), Car Racing (and keeping it running required a lot of mechanical work), Machining (it was one of my first careers, so really a re-awaking of that skill-set), Welding (Mig, Tig, Stick, Plasma cutting), Knife-making, Hunting (climbing the local mountains to get to the game hurts my joints now), and gaining new skills/certification to stay relevant in my career field (Computers/Engineering/Networking/Security).

For me, staving off aging/boredom has been about finding new passions, and the (sometimes steep) learning curve of new crafts.   
Once you stop doing/learning, you progress to the next stage... which is simply the movement towards "fading away".


----------



## erikmannie

How about buying a mountain of 3” X 4”, .120” mild steel coupons (pre-cut from the local steel yard), & practice welding joints? That would be the first thing that I would do.

I never feel like I have to make anything. It is perfectly valid to just cut a taper, face, turn or bore to a diameter, or single point on some round stock. The journey is the destination.


----------



## Charles scozzari

Janderso said:


> I didn’t think it would happen to me!
> Every day is the same, I’m struggling because I don’t have a project.
> Co-workers aren’t coming to me asking me to fix this or fabricate that.
> I miss my buddies at work.
> 
> I looked into steam engine kits, meh. Nothing feels right.
> I’m sure this is probably normal but man, it’s not easy.
> 
> The weeds are gone, the house is painted, the gutters are clean, the cars are washed and waxed, the trailer is serviced, the lawn mower is ready to go, the lathe just got new oil. Yeah, I’m at that point.
> 
> What are you guys doing?


Good morning, I'm retired for over 16 years and and have more to do then I can handle. Don't fall into that rut. I would suggest restoring an old car. Thats something that is rewarding and will more then keep you busy. You will also meet some great guys with great cars and plenty to do. My latest project is making 90 feet of wrought iron fencing for my house. Your feelings will pass, you waited many years for for this. Make the most of it, the option is not good.


----------



## C-Bag

mickri said:


> I think the biggest difference for me from a lot of people is that I didn't socialize with the people that I worked with. Work was not my life. It was just a way to pay the bills. I had an active life away from work. So finding stuff to do was not a problem. I had more time to do what I really liked to do after I retired.


This is EXACTLY the way I would describe my relationship with my time as a wage slave. My day always starts and ends the same, my canine buddy Gus and I hit the trail for at least an hour and half in the morning and 45 to 60min in the evening. Depending on how much I’ve got to get done. I’ve hiked all my life and as a mech I was on my feet. But when I quit and started doing my side project full time as a product I realized I needed to walk more and got dogs. Their happy character and need to walk has been a boon to my physical and mental health and they never have an excuse they don’t want to go. It also makes me a visual fixture in our neighborhood and because of that I know literally everybody. I am not a social guy by nature and would not know a soul otherwise so my dogs have made me 100x more social than without them. My wife is still working and I never feel lonely with my fuzzy shadow around.


----------



## mmcmdl

My wife's last day is next Friday , officially retired . I'll most likely be released back to work in mid-July if the stomach feels up to it . I can honestly say I miss work also . I have a great boss and basically do whatever I want to keep the place running up to snuff . Not sure but maybe get back onto nightshift to help the newer guys along . We are still in the process of closing up one of our plants also . My eyes are on the complete machine shop and have been promised all the equipment and associated tooling . Just what I need , but I'll have the room once the other basement is cleared out . I've given up on having the shop in an un-controlled environment and will be starting over where I started out , so the journey continues .


----------



## mickri

I met a guy in Mexico who retired from running an internet service in small towns in Colorado.  I believe it was a wifi based and he beamed internet to the residents of these towns.  He was cruising  with his wife and kids when I met him.  To keep busy and add some income to the cruising kitty he developed a web site devoted exclusively to paper airplanes.  Last I heard he had developed several other websites.

One of my very good friends who is a breast cancer survivor devotes one to two days per week driving cancer patients to their doctors.  Another thing that she does with a friend of hers is deliver RV's from the manufacturer to far flung dealers.  She is currently delivering a Winnebago from Iowa to Alaska.  

The point is don't be afraid to look outside the box.  Let your imagination run wide.  It's not like you are trying to make decision for the rest of your life.  Try anything that strikes your fancy.  If you don't like it move on to something else.


----------



## tmenyc

My last day at the day job, where I'm COO of a boutique graduate school in NYC, is next Wednesday, the day before my 70th birthday. I have been looking forward to this with excitement for three years, since I decided to do it at 70. My vintage pen restoration business is growing rapidly and I just can't get better at it from 8-10pm weeknights and stolen weekend time. In fact, I'm here because I bought my Logan 820 in 2017 for pen work, and a big chunk of my upcoming time will be seriously expanding my skills there, in metal to train and then in celluloid and ebonite. I'm also a lifelong scale model car builder, and for anyone here in that world as well, I'm part of the club that puts on the NNL East every year (through 2019, for obvious reasons), so expecting to devote time to getting back into that as well. And, my 17 month grandson has already stolen my Thursday afternoons for the past year (pays to have been the boss, I had that flexibility), which surely will continue. Finally, I want to get my body back in shape; the last year hasn't been good for me.
Onwards!
Tim
Regarding my wife, she is a high school teacher here in NYC and still loves teaching. But, we'll see what happens this fall when she has to be up and out early and I will be up but decidedly not out.


----------



## addertooth

tmenyc said:


> My last day at the day job, where I'm COO of a boutique graduate school in NYC, is next Wednesday, the day before my 70th birthday. I have been looking forward to this with excitement for three years, since I decided to do it at 70. My vintage pen restoration business is growing rapidly and I just can't get better at it from 8-10pm weeknights and stolen weekend time. In fact, I'm here because I bought my Logan 820 in 2017 for pen work, and a big chunk of my upcoming time will be seriously expanding my skills there, in metal to train and then in celluloid and ebonite. I'm also a lifelong scale model car builder, and for anyone here in that world as well, I'm part of the club that puts on the NNL East every year (through 2019, for obvious reasons), so expecting to devote time to getting back into that as well. And, my 17 month grandson has already stolen my Thursday afternoons for the past year (pays to have been the boss, I had that flexibility), which surely will continue. Finally, I want to get my body back in shape; the last year hasn't been good for me.
> Onwards!
> Tim
> Regarding my wife, she is a high school teacher here in NYC and still loves teaching. But, we'll see what happens this fall when she has to be up and out early and I will be up but decidedly not out.


Where do you get your celluloid from?  I have no problem getting Ebonite and Acrylic, but finding celluloid has been a challenge.  I do pen restoral work.


----------



## Janderso

Charles scozzari said:


> Good morning, I'm retired for over 16 years and and have more to do then I can handle. Don't fall into that rut. I would suggest restoring an old car. Thats something that is rewarding and will more then keep you busy. You will also meet some great guys with great cars and plenty to do. My latest project is making 90 feet of wrought iron fencing for my house. Your feelings will pass, you waited many years for for this. Make the most of it, the option is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 407265


The I can assure you I don’t watch tv. I read a lot, finally have the time.
I like the idea of restoring old machinery.


----------



## Janderso

tmenyc said:


> My last day at the day job, where I'm COO of a boutique graduate school in NYC, is next Wednesday, the day before my 70th birthday. I have been looking forward to this with excitement for three years, since I decided to do it at 70. My vintage pen restoration business is growing rapidly and I just can't get better at it from 8-10pm weeknights and stolen weekend time. In fact, I'm here because I bought my Logan 820 in 2017 for pen work, and a big chunk of my upcoming time will be seriously expanding my skills there, in metal to train and then in celluloid and ebonite. I'm also a lifelong scale model car builder, and for anyone here in that world as well, I'm part of the club that puts on the NNL East every year (through 2019, for obvious reasons), so expecting to devote time to getting back into that as well. And, my 17 month grandson has already stolen my Thursday afternoons for the past year (pays to have been the boss, I had that flexibility), which surely will continue. Finally, I want to get my body back in shape; the last year hasn't been good for me.
> Onwards!
> Tim
> Regarding my wife, she is a high school teacher here in NYC and still loves teaching. But, we'll see what happens this fall when she has to be up and out early and I will be up but decidedly not out.


Sounds like you have a plan.
Getting up every day to go to work just about did me in. If I had to do it all over again, I would have done something I enjoyed.
Oh well, can’t go back.


----------



## Dabbler

@Janderso I retired 13 years ago, but I won't presume that my experience will map well on yours.  There has been a lot of great advice above - and all of us wish you well -

I would add to the TED ideas that becoming part of a community (harder in the days of Covid and post-Covid) really helps.  By being open to new people and new things to do, if you have the energy, the tasks and purpose often is there for the finding.  Having a shop can, at least in part, be a part of that landscape.

I was able to semi-retire for 3 years before pulling the plug.  I and abashed to say I'm far busier that when I was working full time.  I find all kinds of people to help, and causes to work for.  Never, ever an idle day,  But the transition from full-time to part time, to retired and active - was stressful, and left me worried as well.

The moral of the story is that it will get better, if you work at it.  Retirement is a skill like any machining technique, and will take a little practice to get better at it.


----------



## tmenyc

addertooth said:


> Where do you get your celluloid from?  I have no problem getting Ebonite and Acrylic, but finding celluloid has been a challenge.  I do pen restoral work.


It's available from most of the dealers in finer acrylic rod and blanks. Dig into the penturners' websites. All of what I have was part of a lot I purchased from a friend in the european restoration community a few years back. I don't expect to be producing whole pens, except for fun and to prove I can do it, and even that might be in ebonite, which I really like working with. You need a super-sharp cutting tool, though, and I've experimented with grinding angles, thanks to Mikey's instructions.


----------



## Braeden P

Janderso said:


> I do enjoy rebuilding good old American or English iron.
> Good idea. Now to find something I can buy right.


idealy go for something without filler, over half of the work on my lathe has just been putting on and sanding filler, not very fun.


----------



## rabler

tjb said:


> Around here, I go outside, close my eyes, spin in a circle, open my eyes, and no matter what direction I'm facing, there's something to do.  Move to a farm, and your problem will disappear.
> 
> Regards.


Too true.


----------



## rabler

Janderso said:


> I like the idea of restoring old machinery.


That has been my approach to machining.  I started out with a new mill and lathe, and have moved on to several machines to restore.  Rather than a top to bottom restore, I have been jumping around between machines, improving a piece at a time.


----------



## DAT510

With all your experience any thoughts on Mentoring or Teaching.   Yuba College has an extensive Automotive Program.  Two good friends have gone through it.  I bet the kids would love you sharing all the knowledge and know how, you've gained over the years.

The loss of the "Technical Arts" in many school systems has always bothered me.  My wife has been encouraging me when I retire to take that Industrial Studies background I have and go back and Teach/Mentor, at a local HS or Community College, all those kids that find a "4 year" college is not their thing.


----------



## jbobb1

I'm 6 months away from 65 but will still continue to be self-employed. My work is slowing down considerably so I feel like I'm retired. Right now, my biggest issue is remembering what day it is, because every day seems like a Saturday! 
I'm currently fabricating parts to raise my lathe. Have several projects on the list also.


----------



## MrWhoopee

jbobb1 said:


> Right now, my biggest issue is remembering what day it is, because every day seems like a Saturday!


This has become a real problem. I was fine until my wife stopped working too. 

When I was young and wild, I looked forward to the day when I would be sufficiently disconnected that I didn't know what month it was. That day has arrived, but for different reasons.


----------



## Janderso

DAT510 said:


> With all your experience any thoughts on Mentoring or Teaching.   Yuba College has an extensive Automotive Program.  Two good friends have gone through it.  I bet the kids would love you sharing all the knowledge and know how, you've gained over the years.
> 
> The loss of the "Technical Arts" in many school systems has always bothered me.  My wife has been encouraging me when I retire to take that Industrial Studies background I have and go back and Teach/Mentor, at a local HS or Community College, all those kids that find a "4 year" college is not their thing.


, .
I asked my wife if she could see me teaching kids.
She said, you would either be fired or in jail your first week on the job. (She is a retired teacher)
Good idea though!


----------



## BGHansen

You'll come up with something.  My last "real" working day at GM was on 12/3/2021 though my true departure date was 2/28/2022 (9 weeks of vacation and the Christmas holiday).  I've got lots of little projects to keep me busy.  Now just have to get at them!

I'm just about done with "woodfest 2022" or my annual cutting/splitting/stacking of about 8 full cords of firewood.  In between I'd like to get the 7" riser block purchased 3 or 4 years ago on my Bridgeport.  My Atlas MFB mill has broken flanges on the power feed; haven't decided on the fix there yet.  Back door of the barn needs a new threshold.  I've got red squirrels or something running around in the ceiling of the shop, need to find their entry point.  I picked up a dozen radius end mills for the 1913 Erector set motor project, need to try those out.  Then there are the projects in and around the house.  Plus we will be taking possession of one of my mom's houses that they built and started filling with stuff in 1964.  So much stuff to go through and pitch.

Keep your chin up, your spare time will disappear once more family and friends know you're available!  Maybe do some videos on that end mill sharpener of yours!

Bruce


----------



## wachuko

This is why I started so many projects... to finish them when I retire...  

At least that is what I tell my wife when she asks me when I am finishing this or that...

On a serious note, and I might have missed it from the suggestions... how about taking on some kind of exercise routine... walking, bicycle, heck, riding a motorcycle if you do not want to move a muscle...


----------



## woodchucker

wachuko said:


> This is why I started so many projects... to finish them when I retire...
> 
> At least that is what I tell my wife when she asks me when I am finishing this or that...
> 
> On a serious note, and I might have missed it from the suggestions... how about taking on some kind of exercise routine... walking, bicycle, heck, riding a motorcycle if you do not want to move a muscle...


From what I remember, Jeff and his wife walk /hike regularly/daily.  I think he is looking for purpose. Some reason to do something.


----------



## westerner

Larry$ said:


> Recent project has been teaching my daughter machining on the mill.


This right here is a wonderful retirement gig. Even tho you may not think you are a teacher, you have a lifetime of experience the right student would remember the rest of his life. I am lucky to have 3. 

I have been retired 2 years, and like most guys posting, I have no shortage of projects on my mind. 
Some of them actually go from my mind to my hands, but I gotta pace myself......


----------



## FOMOGO

I don't understand. Why would he be looking for a porpoise? I guess he 's close to the ocean? Ohhh! purpose! Never mind.  Mike


woodchucker said:


> I think he is looking for purpose.


----------



## wachuko

woodchucker said:


> From what I remember, Jeff and his wife walk /hike regularly/daily.  I think he is looking for purpose. Some reason to do something.


Oh, got it... so that part is covered already... Good.  Was making sure a healthy habit was part of his routine.... longer life and all that comes with it.

So how about a garden?  We started to do that... Cilantro, lettuce, basil, tomatoes, peppers, blueberries, blackberries, etc.  Very satisfying to grow part of your own food...


----------



## projectnut

Janderso said:


> The I can assure you I don’t watch tv. I read a lot, finally have the time.
> I like the idea of restoring old machinery.



Machine restoration can be a satisfying way to learn new skills and acquire needed assets at bargain basement prices.  About half the machines in my shop have gone through some stages of "restoration".  I tend to look for those that may not currently be in prime condition but have the potential of becoming jewels once they've been given enough TLC to bring them back to life.  Unlike some others I'm not into creating museum pieces, but rather functional machines that I'm not afraid to get dirty.  I'd rather have a well running machine with a few nicks and scratches than a museum queen that just sits there and gets polished.

It might be worth your time to start doing some networking with local machine shops and used equipment dealers.  Many of the machines I've purchased have come from local shops either replacing manual machines with more automated ones, buying newer bigger models to keep up with business demands, or ones being put out to pasture as they near the end of their useful lives.  

I keep in touch with local used equipment dealers and visit a couple every other week or so.  Sometimes it's for nothing other than a social visit.  Other times I'm looking for tooling or parts for a machine I'm working on, and occasionally I purchase a machine on my "nice to have" list.  I don't advertise or share the list, just keep it in the back of my head.  At this point space available in the shop somewhat dictates the machines I seek out.  There was a time when I was actively looking for a radial drill and a Jig bore machine.  Now that the shop is almost at capacity, I've come to the realization that there isn't room for either let alone both.  

My latest purchase although not an antique was an 11-year-old Bailiegh cold saw.  I've always wanted one but since it will be used more as a novelty, I was unwilling to pay what most dealers were asking.  I happened across one that needed some TLC at a price I couldn't refuse.  Not only was the price right but the dealer delivered it to the door at no charge.  The saw is currently laying in a thousand pieces in the garage.  Everything has been cleaned and all the broken parts have either been repaired or replaced.  The next steps are some paint on the parts that potentially will rust, and reassembly.

It might take another few months before the project is completed, but there's no rush.  This time of the year all the yard work and outside repairs take prescience.  I'll work on the project as time allows.


----------



## savarin

wachuko said:


> So how about a garden?  We started to do that... Cilantro, lettuce, basil, tomatoes, peppers, blueberries, blackberries, etc.  Very satisfying to grow part of your own food...


Rather than a garden which is hard work have a go at aquaponics. The productivity of the system is astronomical. more veg that you can eat and fresh fish.
This is an old thread
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/went-catchin-the-other-day.34539/#post-292170   post 3
Theres heaps of stuff on line and if anyone is interested drop me a private message for more info or questions.


----------



## gard

I must admit I struggled for the 1st year or so after being let go from an engineering job several years before I really wanted to. I have found it very satisfying to work on some projects where I get paid in cash, logging and selling firewood, welding and machine work for a few different people. My watch band broke a couple of months ago so now I never know what time of day or day of the week it is. I like that. Restoring old tools and farm equipment is the hobby. Seems like I often get distracted, was scrapeing a lathe compound rest slide, needed to make a "kingway" tool for measuring the dovetails then needed to make an angled straitedge but first needed a slow speed diamond grinder to sharpen the carbide scraper and an angled fixture to hold the slide. In other words inventing and making tools that are used to fix other tools.


----------



## ericc

Hey Jeff, keep the mood up.  Hiking sounds like a great idea.  Restoring basket case old machines is great fun and purposeful too.  Gives you a reason for all those fancy tools.  I recently did a short stint helping an auto restoration club with their forged components.  Not only are the parts not available, there aren't many around who even know what they looked like.  It really helped to have a whole multi-functional team and a striker.  The contact is still alive, and occasionally I do some odd jobs for them.


----------



## bill70j

Jeff:

Here are a couple of ideas that haven't been mentioned.  May not be useful, but here it goes:

1)  You have said you want to learn CAD.  Jump head first into Fusion360 and get good at it.  It will give you some additional ways to approach projects of all sorts
2)  Consider a work-out routine, if you don't already have one.  Resistance training, stretching, bike riding or stationary bike, tread mill, etc.  Set goals, develop a schedule and stick with it
3)  Master a second language (or third...)  I think there's a community college close to you, plus there are some incredible free online programs that are challenging and fun to do (Duolingo, e.g.).  Make a commitment and devote a portion of time to it every day
4)  You mentioned that you read a lot.   If not already doing so, keep up with current events.  Sign up to receive on-line (or even paper versions) of a couple of good periodicals (NYTimes, LATimes, WSJ, Sports Illustrated)
5)  Consider the field of Radio Control planes, cars, boats.  Many possibilities!

Bill


----------



## Larry$

wachuko said:


> Very satisfying to grow part of your own food...


I find gardening therapeutic. I keep up with it by doing a little almost every evening.


projectnut said:


> My latest purchase although not an antique was an 11-year-old Bailiegh cold saw


I came by an old Italian cold saw last year, free! It was a mess but perfectly usable after a lot of work. Total tear down, new pneumatics, Fix a few things clean and paint. It works like a champ. My go to for anything that will fit. Much faster than the bandsaw, beautiful smooth cuts. New steel blades cost about $250 but it came with two good blades.


----------



## savarin

A job today for a mate, my home made spark eroder burning out a broken tap for him. That might be something to get into


----------



## francist

You know, I had a bit of a revelation the other day. Actually more than just a bit of one, it was pretty big. But it involves a story so bear with me and I’ll try to keep it short.

In my city, and I suspect many others as well, there is a groundswell movement for change on a particular front. The focus of that change isn’t important and I’m not even going to name it lest it rankle some folks, but suffice to say it is not something that I would ever think of studying or delving deeply into on my own. It’s just not in my typical line of interest. But, because it is such a widespread movement affecting many aspects of our lives and businesses I, and all the employees at my work, have to participate in some on-line courses and training.

Well, and this is the shocking part, I’m actually excited to do them! And this really puzzled me because I could not for the life of me figure out why. And then the penny dropped — I was excited because I was going to learn something new.

And as I stood there in my kitchen, jaw agape, I realized that each one of my many new hobbies and interests that I routinely throw myself headlong into every five or ten years wasn’t about the end purpose at all, it was about the learning. Maybe the end result was an excuse to start, maybe the focus was sparked by something I saw that looked cool or that otherwise caught my eye, but the total absorption and captivation in the subject to the virtual exclusion of all else was because I was learning. And I crave learning.

There’s probably as many things to learn as there are ways to learn them — take a course, read a book, grow a garden, be a crossing guard, learn a language, the list is endless. And they don’t have to be in a common field to be interesting — fine woodworking, glass working, taxidermy, stone carving, silversmithing, graphic arts, welding, clock repair, fly fishing, fly tying, motor scooters, hot rods, sewing machines, fashion design, wind turbines, bicycle racing, machining, metal spinning, and those are just the ones I can remember! I’ve done them all, in lesser or greater degrees of commitment, and they were all fascinating. Some still are.

The important part may not be what we end up with at the end or how long we stay with it, but the fact that we allowed ourselves to be intrigued, to be consumed, to be completely overtaken with a desire to figure it out. If we understand how to do that I don’t see how we can ever be bored.

-frank


----------



## addertooth

Francist,

     It would appear we are kindred spirits.  My journey has been similar.  A few hundred years ago, they referred to people with such desires as "Renaissance Men", who simply learned out of curiosity, or the desire to know how.  Today, people like this are simply referred to being "hobby-a-holics".

   I am grateful my spouse is *tolerant* of those diverse interests.  But it may come at an odd sort of cost.  My wife will catch me performing some kind of craft/task and say: "If I knew you could do that, I would have asked you to make me a (blank) years ago".  Often spouses assume any claims of skill/knowledge are an attempt to impress them.  They disregard those claims until they see those skills demonstrated.  Friends and co-workers often suffer from the same disbelief.

  Most people who have this bent, possess a rather diverse set of skills.  Some are pretty darn inane, but for some reason they elicited curiosity at some point.  Probably my oddest ones are juggling and balloon-animal twisting.  I had no desire to be a clown, but those things just looked fun to learn.  Other more common skills gained have provided benefit at times.

  Those diverse skills do improve finances.  There is an old joke about how some middle-class people gain wealth.  You can get rich by making more money, or by spending less money.  I haven't had a mechanic turn a wrench on my cars for a long time.  There have been no workmen in my home for a very long time either.  The money-out part of the equation is just as important as the money-in factor.  The ability to fix things, as versus buying a new replacement item affects finances as well.  The newest car in the driveway is 17 years old, the oldest is 31 years old (It is a daily driver).  Often, those acquired skills allow people to retire at a lower monthly cost (until they reach the point where they are unable to perform them).

  Most people are unfamiliar how interlocked all the crafts are.  Skills gained in one area, often touch upon needed skill-sets in another.  An example would be the knife-making I did as a teenager.  It required developing the dexterity and technique for shaping metal/wood. Silver soldering the guard/bolster was learned.  Both handles and steel needed to be finished and polished.  The steel required heat-treating.  Then you had to engrave/etch your logo on the knife.  There was a measure of marketing skills learned, as well as inventory control of materials.  Finances were tight as a kid, so production costs had to be managed. Every knife had to be produced at a modest profit.  Those lessons were learned at age 12.  Many of those skills benefitted me later in life as a "foundation" for related career tasks. (If people REALLY want to help their kids/grandkids, they need to foster their interest in craft hobbies for profit). 

  Most importantly, I feel it is likely most of the people who gravitate to this forum have had a similar journey.  It is the core nature of any craftsman.


----------



## Larry$

I've long been a "fixer." But it has resulted in way too many requests for "help." I always insist that whoever wants "help" stay and suffer through me showing them how I do it. Sometimes they actually learn something! I'm often surprised at how mechanically inept people are or how many times the cell phone is dragged out to do basic math.


----------



## Papa Charlie

@Janderso I am with you, I have been retired since 11/30/2021 and have had enough of it as of March. I have done most of my projects on the boat that I can with the wet, cold Spring we have been having. I have watched every interesting YouTube video and some that were not worth my time. I was talking with work (Boeing) about coming back and had to wait six months, but their new CFO, another GE Executive, has decided to reorganize Fiance and bring in Boeing Defense estimators. If you know anything about the difference between Defense and Commercial estimating they are night and day. Defense goes to a book and sees what everyone else will charge, Commercial has to figure out what the actual cost will be.

So I am on hold and have been told that my Director and VP who wanted me back may be reassigned to new jobs, where they don't know.

Sorry for the rant, but I am bored out of my head and frustrated.


----------



## gradient

Is there a local community college nearby? maybe you could help with tutoring some of the young folks with the experience you have gained throughout your working career. Many of these students struggle with simple math and could use some help. Maybe point them towards machining to help keep the stuff we love alive.


----------



## francist

addertooth said:


> Most importantly, I feel it is likely most of the people who gravitate to this forum have had a similar journey. It is the core nature of any craftsman.


Haha, I had forgot about my ball juggling phase! Thanks for reminding me 

Indeed I see similar traits with many of us here and in the various vocations we choose. Most are problem solvers, go-to people, master fix-it or designer types that love a challenge. Often though we don't realize how dependent we are on someone else finding those challenges for us (the thing to fix, the problem to overcome, the solution to decode) and things start to fall apart. For me, I was the last of seven children so maybe my Mom had had enough by then and just kept telling me to go make my own fun! (just kidding, my entire family was supportive of each other but we were very much encouraged to be independent). It's been a way of life for me ever since.

As for the Renaissance part, my old Board of Directors years ago found the expression a bit clumsy so they just shortened it up to RennMan...

-f


----------



## Dabbler

hey @francist I juggle also (well, used to...)


----------



## westerner

addertooth said:


> It is the core nature of any craftsman.


Yup. I said it this way, to all the kids I tried to help

"You cannot fix a bloody thing if you don't know how it works"


----------



## epanzella

Boating/ fishing/ RC planes/ building rifles/ shooting/ hunting/ ATV trips into the woods with my sons and grandkids. I need two assistants to help me be retired.


----------



## Janderso

BGHansen said:


> You'll come up with something.  My last "real" working day at GM was on 12/3/2021 though my true departure date was 2/28/2022 (9 weeks of vacation and the Christmas holiday).  I've got lots of little projects to keep me busy.  Now just have to get at them!
> 
> I'm just about done with "woodfest 2022" or my annual cutting/splitting/stacking of about 8 full cords of firewood.  In between I'd like to get the 7" riser block purchased 3 or 4 years ago on my Bridgeport.  My Atlas MFB mill has broken flanges on the power feed; haven't decided on the fix there yet.  Back door of the barn needs a new threshold.  I've got red squirrels or something running around in the ceiling of the shop, need to find their entry point.  I picked up a dozen radius end mills for the 1913 Erector set motor project, need to try those out.  Then there are the projects in and around the house.  Plus we will be taking possession of one of my mom's houses that they built and started filling with stuff in 1964.  So much stuff to go through and pitch.
> 
> Keep your chin up, your spare time will disappear once more family and friends know you're available!  Maybe do some videos on that end mill sharpener of yours!
> 
> Bruce


I think I found two new projects to keep my mind occupied. 
Bruce, I know you have a very active mind and imagination. I’m not worried about you!
8 cords! Wow, that’s a lot of work. When I was broke and young living in Lake Tahoe, my buddies all got together, we all set out with our tree permits, cut up the trees, loaded the wood at each others home for a few weekend, then we would rent a big splitter and split dozens of cords jumping from one home to the next.
All the beer you could drink at each stop . Hey, I was 21-24 years old. Beer and women is all I thought about .


----------



## Janderso

gard said:


> I must admit I struggled for the 1st year or so after being let go from an engineering job several years before I really wanted to. I have found it very satisfying to work on some projects where I get paid in cash, logging and selling firewood, welding and machine work for a few different people. My watch band broke a couple of months ago so now I never know what time of day or day of the week it is. I like that. Restoring old tools and farm equipment is the hobby. Seems like I often get distracted, was scrapeing a lathe compound rest slide, needed to make a "kingway" tool for measuring the dovetails then needed to make an angled straitedge but first needed a slow speed diamond grinder to sharpen the carbide scraper and an angled fixture to hold the slide. In other words inventing and making tools that are used to fix other tools.


I have my eye on a small Boyer Shultz surface grinder. It needs to be rescraped. It’s the perfect size for a project.
My Micromaster would stay right where it is.


----------



## Janderso

Several of us hobby machinist guys belong to a group in the Sacramento area. We got together yesterday for some good fellowship.
I’m sharing some of the machine tools in this shop. Absolutely beautiful machines!!
I would kill for the Delta shaper. The South Bend hols a special place in my heart. The jointer is a beast. Maybe 5,000#


----------



## Bone Head

Interesting thread.
Like a couple of you I was forced to retire early when my employer closed.  But I had no "lost" feeling, for I looked at it as being able to devote myself and time to riding and repairing old motorcycles.  I guess the motorcycles themselves are not that important, but I've had a life-long love affair with them.  I was lucky that way.


----------



## 7milesup

Well @Janderso , you could build an aircraft and learn to fly.   Actually, I would recommend doing it the other way around 
May I suggest a Rans S21 *https://www.rans.com/aircraft* or an RV *https://www.vansaircraft.com/rv-10/*

Both endeavors (learning and building) should keep you busy for a few years.


----------



## JPMacG

Learning to fly is a wonderful adventure.  Even  just radio controlled airplanes is a great, addictive hobby.  If you are technology minded, amateur (ham) radio is still going strong.  Some of my friends love bicycle touring.  Others are obsessed with golf or bridge or sailing.  I think having multiple hobbies and interests is key.  If you concentrate on just one you will eventually become disillusioned with it.  

I occasionally miss work, but then I think of all the 7 a.m. production meetings that I attended where we fought with each other bitterly over whatever was behind schedule that day.  I am more than happy to be done with it.


----------



## JPMacG

Another thought - although it is more challenging to do later in life - learn a musical instrument and find a local amateur band.   I know of a few who have done this and love it.  In each case they returned to an instrument that they started in their youth.

I explored teaching calculus at a local community college.  I attended a few classes that were taught by a friend.  I decided that dealing with 19-year-olds was not for me, but others seem to love it.


----------



## projectnut

Janderso said:


> Several of us hobby machinist guys belong to a group in the Sacramento area. We got together yesterday for some good fellowship.
> I’m sharing some of the machine tools in this shop. Absolutely beautiful machines!!
> *I would kill for the Delta shaper.* The South Bend hols a special place in my heart. The jointer is a beast. Maybe 5,000#


Delta shapers were also made under the AMMCO name.  They're exactly the same machines.  If memory serves correctly the Delta's were made in Milwaukee and the AMMCO's were made in Chicago under license from Delta.

Unfortunately, the prices have gone through the roof in the last 10 years.  I bought my AMMCO about a dozen years ago at a government surplus auction (Badger Army Ammunition Plant in Baraboo Wisconsin).  When it was originally put on the block the opening ask from the auctioneer was $50.00.  No one would bid on it, so they took it back and packaged it with a dividing head and a rotary table.  When it came back out a friend purchased all 3 units for $175.00.  He knew I wanted the shaper, so he sold it to me for the price he paid for the whole lot.  His only expense for the 15" rotary table and the dividing head was a couple hours' time and a little gasoline.

The cheapest I've seen them go for the last few years is $1,600.00 and that one wasn't complete.  Here are a couple pictures of my machine.  It came complete with an OD paint job and a war board tag.  Note the belt guard in the second picture.  There's currently one like it listed on eBay with an asking price of nearly $500.00.


----------



## wachuko

Janderso said:


> Several of us hobby machinist guys belong to a group in the Sacramento area. We got together yesterday for some good fellowship.
> I’m sharing some of the machine tools in this shop. Absolutely beautiful machines!!
> I would kill for the Delta shaper. The South Bend hols a special place in my heart. The jointer is a beast. Maybe 5,000#


Wow!!! Those machines look pristine!!!!

I want a shaper, a horizontal milling machine, and a….

Man! What was this thread about again!!??


----------



## Janderso

projectnut said:


> Delta shapers were also made under the AMMCO name.  They're exactly the same machines.  If memory serves correctly the Delta's were made in Milwaukee and the AMMCO's were made in Chicago under license from Delta.
> 
> Unfortunately, the prices have gone through the roof in the last 10 years.  I bought my AMMCO about a dozen years ago at a government surplus auction (Badger Army Ammunition Plant in Baraboo Wisconsin).  When it was originally put on the block the opening ask from the auctioneer was $50.00.  No one would bid on it, so they took it back and packaged it with a dividing head and a rotary table.  When it came back out a friend purchased all 3 units for $175.00.  He knew I wanted the shaper, so he sold it to me for the price he paid for the whole lot.  His only expense for the 15" rotary table and the dividing head was a couple hours' time and a little gasoline.
> 
> The cheapest I've seen them go for the last few years is $1,600.00 and that one wasn't complete.  Here are a couple pictures of my machine.  It came complete with an OD paint job and a war board tag.  Note the belt guard in the second picture.  There's currently one like it listed on eBay with an asking price of nearly $500.00.


I won’t tell you what he paid fir the shaper, I will give you a hint though. The small mill and the shaper were a package deal, less than $300 for the pair.


----------



## Janderso

wachuko said:


> Wow!!! Those machines look pristine!!!!
> 
> I want a shaper, a horizontal milling machine, and a….
> 
> Man! What was this thread about again!!??


Be careful what you wish for . Just kidding. If you set your mind to it, You'll get your machines.


----------



## samstu

My wife and I retired a few years back.  I've been busy everyday and still have too many projects.  

My wife couldn't find a mission. She tried hobbies, church groups, volunteering, traveling, etc.  Then, she found a retirement job in her field (nursing) where she works part time, picks her days and hours and has generous vacation.  She actually helps people and I haven't seen her more happy in years. 

Don't be afraid of change or changing your mind.  There are literally dozens of unfinished retirement projects available on craigslist, zillow or monster.com daily after someone else thought better....


----------

